# What's your favorite sport to watch? And play?



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

.


----------



## shyone23 (Apr 30, 2005)

My favorite sports by far are college basketball and football. Thats about the only things I watch on tv. I cant wait for march madness to seee all the action.


----------



## stillballin694 (Feb 23, 2007)

watch=basketball(nba)

play=basketball(everyday)


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

tennis = both watch and play


----------



## Grantonio (Jan 20, 2006)

BALLER


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

Favorite sport to watch - it alternates between gymnastics, football, and figure-skating (a few years ago, it would have been gymnastics unequivocally). I like to watch figure-skating but I can definitely reach a point where I've had my fill (for example - once I get through an entire Olympics of watching pairs skating, men's, ice dancing, and ladies - I'm too "burned out" to watch the exhibitions). Since I'm less obsessed with gymnastics than I used to be, I can get my fill of gymnastics, too. And on football Sundays, one or two full games is often enough for me before I've pretty much had it. 

Favorite sport to play - I wish gymnastics was an easier sport to "play"...b/c it seems like that would be the most fun for me.  But alas, one has to have years of specialized training and weigh 97lbs w/ 8% bodyfat (so as not to crush your bones and snap your ligaments when you hurl yourself through the air and land) in order to do the sport. Besides, even the Dominique Daweses of the world can only do the sport for so long - since the human body wasn't really meant for cool acrobatics. You have to preserve your body from that level of trauma (as much as possible) if you want to be able to walk when you're 50. 

Gymnastics is simply not meant to be a weekend sport. :no


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

Grantonio said:


> BALLER


You mean this?


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I sometimes play pick up basketball in my nearby court too but I suck!!! :lol


----------



## barry (Mar 29, 2007)

Play: Football - (soccer to Americans)

Watch: Football , Tennis


----------



## boxofcheapwine (Apr 3, 2007)

Play: Basketball
Watch: Basketball (NBA)


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

:ditto


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Baseball


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

My favorite to watch is soccer.( MLS-Seattle Sounders FC)
My favorite to play is soccer


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Watch: Hockey
Play: Baseball


----------



## The Patriot (Nov 15, 2012)

My favorite sport to watch Football GO PATRIOTS Would have been so exciting to watch them play today but oh well the better team won and we will get them next year. 

Favorite sport to play. Soccer, I was a surprisingly good Soccer player, I played in high school some and I was a pretty proficient goalie, I also played Mid fielder, I was a pretty good trapper, I had some pretty nice passes, was able to see guys ahead of me.

Honorary mention. Basketball. I was a pretty great three point shooter, I was known for my shot the ball would spin off my hands. I was also a pretty solid passer my favorite thing to do was to play the ball behind my back go through my legs and reverse around someone.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)

To watch, open wheel racing.

To play, none really. I ride mi bike daily but not on a competition context.


----------



## jgymcar (Feb 3, 2013)

To watch - boxing 
To play - soccer


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

NFL


----------



## Alluring prince (Apr 1, 2011)

Watch: NFL
Play: basketball. I can see how it might be boring to watch with the repetitiveness and things, but it's great exercise.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Watch - basketball, hockey, football (sometimes)
Play - uhhh don't really play sports. Did hockey for like a year in middle school, that was kinda fun sometimes. Basketball is fun to play too


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Watch: Hockey, MMA, Basketball, Tennis
Play: Hockey


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

I'm not interessted in ballgames or cars lol..

Watch: Strongman Competitions (Worlds strongest man etc.)
.."play": Amateur strongman competitions and duels


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Watch: NFL
Play: Baseball


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Watch - Football, Basketball, and MMA.
Play - Basketball, Surfing, Skating.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Watch: Tennis
Play: Tennis, Badminton


----------



## Sevelien (Jul 8, 2013)

Tennis and cricket, I play and also watch


----------



## jenlee (Mar 4, 2013)

Watch - MMA (only sport I really like to watch)

Play - I don't really have a favorite, I'll play anything (I never really liked soccer though).

I should have been born a guy. I think I would have been much happier growing up. I took a personality test recently and it said I was an ISTP and it really describes me and explains alot.


----------



## livingeasy (Jul 16, 2013)

My favorite sport is football. I played it and I still watching it .

I am a great fan from Bayern Munich!: http://www.fcbayern.telekom.de/en/news/start/index.php

I found this great page about sports in genera, maybe you find something new you want to try: http://e-njoy.us/sport-2/


----------



## Deception (Jul 12, 2013)

Watch: NFL, Basketball and Hockey

Play: Probably basketball...


----------



## Sighboy92 (Aug 3, 2012)

Watch NBA but every 4 years watch and get more excited for the Fifa World Cup 
Play football, been three years since last played


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Watch: MMA and NBA basketball.

Play: Soccer.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Watch: Football (Soccer in NA) and Hockey
Play: Hockey


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Soccer (football).


----------



## Anarchy (Nov 15, 2012)

Watch and play: Soccer, basketball, ice hockey, tennis, baseball.


----------



## WillCedar (Feb 25, 2013)

Watch: MLB and NBA
Play: basketball


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Watch: Hockey, Football, Soccer
Play: Basketball, Soccer and Baseball if I could play it (dislocated my right shoulder 3 times when swinging the bat, which ****ing sucks).


----------



## F12Scuderia (Aug 16, 2013)

Well, I've always had my eye on Formula 1 and NASCAR! Since I'm a girl, and F1 and NASCAR aren't your usual sports, I can't take part in it


----------



## Adam W (Aug 17, 2013)

Football (the English one!), cricket and snooker


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

American Football and flag football. also like to watch championship boxing..


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Watch: snooker. Play: chess.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

To play: Netball/Pool/Crazy Golf/Rounders or Softball
To watch: Volleyball, Horse Agility (show jumping).


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Watch: basketball
Play: basketball


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Watch:American Football,Boxing,MMA
Play:


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

Watch: Football
Play: Football

That's the proper football by the way, not American football.


----------



## Abedsgirl01 (Jan 20, 2013)

Watch: College Basketball and College Football (American). Also, NBA.

Play: I don't really play any sports, (too old!) but enjoy running. I find training hard with
cardio and weights helps alleviate depression and burns off some of my anxiety.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Watch: Football.
Play: Football.

Yeah, I hope it's obvious I'm not talking about the weird American football.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Watch: Football (Soccer)
Play: I don't play any sports anymore. I used to be in the team of my local football club a few years ago but I lost interest. Today I would really like to be in a football club again but I'm completely out of form as I spent most of my time inside on the internet. Gained a lot of weight since :/


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Watch: Hockey
Play: Baseball


----------



## Eimaj (Aug 2, 2006)

I like shooting hoops and playing basketball pick-up games. I am actually a former ice hockey player, but I don't play anymore.


----------



## Eimaj (Aug 2, 2006)

If my team is doing well, than baseball is my favorite to watch.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Play: Basketball
Watch: MMA


----------



## Jeff (Nov 11, 2005)

Watch = American football (esp. college football - the passion and pageantry is unrivaled imo), Baseball (more so during the playoffs). 15-20 years ago I would have said auto racing, but all of the major series (F1, Nascar, Indycar, etc) have become so overgoverned and corporate that they are just a bore to watch anymore.

Play = I don't. It's that SA thang, you dig?


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Watch: Basketball
Play: Cricket and Basketball


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Watch: NFL,Basketball,International Soccer,Baseball,Tennis,Golf,MMA
Play: Soccer,Basketball,American Football,Golf,Tennis


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Basketball for both but I haven't played much in the last 3 years. Make me sad because I was pretty good, or i let myself believe I was pretty good.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Watch: Motor Racing 
Play: Futsal


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Watch: Tennis, K-1
Play: Tennis


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

Watch: figure skating 
Play: casual volleyball


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

Watch MMA (mainly UFC) all the time and sometimes boxing..

Used to be heavy into skateboarding. Got crazy good and messed my heel up and said fk it. Also used to box, still do it now but not as much.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

To watch, basketball. Just love the sport and all its fluid motion. So much faster than soccer yet more graceful than hockey. It's a middle ground of upbeat back-and-forth that I love.

To play, however, American football. I'm good at it, which helps that cause.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Watch (full season, multiple games, playoffs): Basketball(NBA & NCAA) and NFL football
Watch, occasionally like a game/match or two: boxing, MMA/UFC, tennis, postseason baseball
Play: basketball, tennis, boxing(or rather sparring)

On a side note, I do enjoy playing soccer and hockey-related video games for some strange reason.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Off-road racing.


----------



## Mcquiz (Jul 31, 2013)

Formula 1 racing


----------



## gerbie (Nov 16, 2013)

I love cricket.


----------



## PoppinSmoke (Jul 24, 2013)

American football


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I like football and soccer the most. Basketball is fun too. I like watching races too (except NASCAR).


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Rugby League and Cricket are my favourite spectator sports. I play tenpin bowling on Friday nights,


----------

